# Budget Gaming Rig



## Chraut (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all, I may be attempting to make my own gaming rig. Already have a monitor, so please leave that out of the question. I am a newb at this, so bear with me.
I would prefer to use vista, with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262 as a HDD. I'm unsure of anything else. 
My budget is oh.... $700 - $900 max. 
I want this rig to be able to run Bioshock, TF2, and eventually SC2. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Please have a read over these questions and include the answers in your next reply so we can better help you select a build.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Matt Is correct in saying we need a few more details but i had some time to kill so have a look at this

*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB *Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive $69

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262


*ASUS P5K-VM LGA 775 Intel G33 uATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $119*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131187


*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor $175*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


*MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card $130 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory $62 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*RAIDMAX KATANA ATX-729WS Silver Steel /Auminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $80*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156072


* Sony NEC Optiarc Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118003


*OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - $104 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


*Logitech LX310 Black 103 Normal Keys 12 Function Keys USB Cordless Standard Desktop Laser Mouse Included - OEM $50*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126032



*TOTAL $822*


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

What is SC2?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this alternative motherboard

* GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard* - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050

Also get this for the case:

* COOLER MASTER Y720DCD-25T1-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan* - $20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103035


----------



## Chraut (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, here's my answers to the questions.
1. Budget: 900

2. Brands: Not any particular.

3. Multitasking: Probably, at most two programs at a time.

4. Gaming: Recent games - including TF2, Starcraft 2, Portal. Mainly this year's stuff. It won't have to be able to run Crysis.

5. Calculations: Probably not.

6. Overclocking: No.

7. Storage: 250 gigs should be plenty.

8. Operating System: I'd prefer vista.

9. Case: I don't care. I'd prefer if it looks good, but I have no size limitations.

10. Accessories: A keyboard and a mouse should be all I need.

11. Recycled Components: Headphones, but those don't really count.

12. Monitor: I have a monitor.

13. Stores: I prefer Newegg.

14. Location: USA
__________
Sorry it took me so long, haven't been on all day.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the suggestions I posted as well as these two other cases:

* Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case w/ 25CM Fan* - $170
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

* Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case* - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Is this motherboard any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128059

Its a bit cheaper but all the specifications look good.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes that is a good one.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The DS3L only has the ICH9 southbridge so there is no onboard RAID. If you think you may be using RAID in the future, think about the P35-DS3R (I posted above) which has the ICH9R. If not, the P35-DS3L will be fine.


----------



## Chraut (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry I've taken so long to respond, but I've been busy. Can you guarantee these parts are compatible?


----------



## Chraut (Oct 7, 2007)

What are the major differences between http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284 ? Does the benefit outweigh the price difference?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well to be honest the 8800GTS 320MB is obsolete now that the G92 8800 cards are out. However, you will get about twice the performance from either 8800 series GPU over the 8600GTS.


----------

